# Problemon con lloyds y cuenta en libras. Estoy jodido. Help :(



## El_Cuervo (18 May 2010)

Hola compañeros del foro,

Escribo muy poco últimamente, pero regularmente me paso por este foro y especialmente por este subforo. Espero que mi antiguedad en el foro demuestre que lo que pongo abajo va en serio. Me ha surgido un problema que no me deja dormir, y para matar el insomnio he pensado que lo mejor va a ser desahogarme contandolo aqui.

Lo que voy a contar puede entrar tanto aqui como en el foro de expatriados, creo que no se puede abrir el mismo hilo en dos subforos a la vez asi que me he decidido por este.

Os pongo en antecedentes: Desde hace año y medio estoy currando en UK. Soy ingeniero y he estado previamente en USA y otros destinos, pero bueno, eso no viene al caso ahora. 

La empresa que me ha destinado aqui es española y me estuvo pagando en euros hasta que por temas legales (limite de dias que puedes estar a dietas) tuvo que empezar a pagarme en libras. Entonces, para que me ingresaran el dinero, abri una cuenta en mi sucursal local de Lloyds TSB. La verdad es que no me pusieron muchas pegas porque como ya tenia apartamento alquilado cuando fui a abrir la cuenta, no me ha tocado sufrir la pesadilla de los que intentan abrir cuenta desde cero en UK (o pagan el impuesto revolucionario de la cuenta passport de HSBC, o nada)

Bien, despues de mas o menos un año, y despues de pagar el apartamento, council tax y miles de gastos absurdos, he (o habia) conseguido ahorrar unas 27000 libras mas o menos, que estaban en la current account ya que no me queria comer el marron de abrir una savings account para la mierda de interes que dan. Y bueno, no lo transferia a españa porque (cabrones) me habeis metido miedo con lo del corralito, y lo de los huevos en la misma cesta, y lo de cuenta en divisas, y tal.

Ahora al lio. El viernes al salir por Leicester Square, y tomarme un par de pintas, pues empece a pagar con tarjeta como todo el mundo hace aqui. Nada fuera de lo normal, hasta que a las 2 chapan todo y toca volverse a casa. Tenia pensado coger el bus de vuelta, pero como andaba cansado pense que mejor coger un taxi. Asi que me voy al cajero a sacar pelas para pagar el taxi, saco unas 80 libras, y al terminar se me acerca uno de estos unlicensed cabs (los que seais de Londres sabeis de lo que os hablo) y se ofrece a llevarme a casa por 30. Ok.

Ya yendo para casa el tipo me dice que solo llevo billetes de 20 y que para pagarle 30 necesita uno de 10 y que yo el no tiene cambio, que tiene miedo de que no pague. Mal rollo, pero yo con la cebolla que llevo me empiezo a oler que algo va mal, pero bueno, estoy metido en el coche de un negro que no conozco y tampoco voy a discutir. Me para en un cajero y saco 10 libras para que se calle. 
El tipo se baja del coche no se a que, yo me empiezo a cabrear y ponerme nervioso, y me empiezo a preocupar de que el tio me quiera robar los billetes. Pero claro, estoy en una calle oscura vaya usted a saber donde, y ya no hay vuelta atras, este tio me tiene que llevar a casa si o si. 
Empieza a decirme que quiere dinero por adelantado. Yo me niego y le digo que que cojones es esto de pagar taxis por adelantado. Al final me monto en el coche otra vez, de mala manera (recordemos que en el coche va un español medio cocido y un ¿nigeriano? que no hay quien entienda, asi que el nivel de ingles que se habla es cuanto menos espeso) Y llegamos a mi casa. Le pago lo acordado, y cada uno por su lado.

Al llegar a casa reviso que tengo todo: no me ha robado libras, ni el movil, ni las llaves, mi cartera esta completa con mi DNI y documentos y tal... Podia haber sido peor. El sabado me tengo que levantar pronto asi que a la cama rapidamente.

Y asi hasta hoy lunes, que al salir del curro voy a invitar a algo a los compañeros y ... donde esta la tarjeta de Lloyds? mecagoentodo, como la llevaba en el bolsillo el viernes se me ha olvidado por algun sitio en casa.

Voy para casa, y no la encuentro por ningun lado. Me temo lo peor, y me meto en la web del banco: efectivamente alguien ha estado sacando dinero de mi tarjeta el sabado en Londres, cuando yo el sabado a primera hora no estaba por el centro. Hay un par de cargos de 100 libras en cajeros y uno de 200, otro de 200, en total unas 1000 libras de menos. Ya esta, el cabron del taxista me ha tangao, por eso salia a mirarme el numero secreto mientras yo estaba rallao por discutir con el.
No pasa nada, llamada al banco para cancelar la tarjeta, que me quiten el limite diario del cajero, y ya reclamaré o denunciaré o lo que sea.
For the record, la tarjeta es de debito (la mas cutre de todas, la que te dan al abrir la cuenta basica, que te permite usar cajeros, comprar por inet con comercio seguro y poco mas)


No sabia yo la que se me venia encima...


Llamo al banco. Despues de media hora de navegar por menus, y de escuchar musiquita consigo que me coja una india a la que la tengo que decir que hable mas despacio porque no se la entiende nada. Digo mi numero de cuenta y digo que quiero cancelar mi tarjeta porque la he perdido y hay cargos que yo no he hecho. Me dice que OK.

Al rato me pone en espera y me dice que me va pasar con el departamento de tarjetas que quieren hablar conmigo. 

Se pone un ingles (al que por lo menos se le entiende) y le cuento otra vez toda la historia. Me pregunta: "Mr. El_Cuervo, ¿cuanto dinero ha perdido?" Yo respondo: bueno, aqui me sale que unas 800 libras, pero teniendo en cuenta que la web tarda tres dias en actualizarse, calculo que unas 2000 durante este fin de semana.

Y el me dice: "Mr. El_Cuervo ¿cuanto dinero tenia usted en su cuenta?"
Yo: Pues aproximadamente unos 27000, veo que me quedan 25000 y pico...
El: "Señor El_Cuervo, su cuenta está a cero"
Yo:...
...
...
¿WHAT THE FUCK? pero que cojones pasa aqui?
Pero si tengo delante mio el account balance y veo 25000!!
El: Eso es porque las ordenes que se han hecho este fin de semana sobre su cuenta aun no estan 'cleared'. Yo aqui veo una serie de cargos de 900 y 1000 libras que _aun siguen entrando_. Tambien veo _ingresos_ que le hacen en la cuenta, asi que usted esta metiendo y sacando dinero de su cuenta aunque este a cero; en cuanto entra uno de estos ingresos, sale porque hay cargos pendientes. De todas maneras las ordenes BACS tardan 3 dias en ser visibles en el sistema, yo lo unico que veo son algunas que se hicieron el sabado, pero no todas; eso si, veo que la cuenta esta a cero.

Yo: Pero.... pero... no hay un limite de dinero que se puede sacar al dia?
El: El limite es solo para retiradas en efectivo, y estas ordenes son generadas por banco. Es decir, que el que le haya robado la tarjeta no solo necesita el PIN, tambien tiene su direccion fisica.
(yo atando cabos: ¿quien sabe mi direccion? Pues.... el puto taxista que me llevó a casa, si no le digo la direccion a la que voy me va a llevar de puta madre)

Yo: pero aun asi, no hay un limite a la cantidad maxima de dinero en transferencias o en cargo por tarjetas de debito que se pueden sacar al dia?
El: Lo hay, pero como su cuenta es la cuenta mas basica se le aplica el limite general que existe en UK, que es de 30000 libras al dia. (tocate los cojones mariloli)

Yo: (desesperado) Pero vamos a ver, yo estoy registrado en internet y para hacer un triste direct debit me llaman al movil, y para comprar una triste peli por internet me piden la contraseña del comercio electronico seguro, mi movil no ha pitado en todo el finde, pero que cojones pasa aqui? 
El: Es demasiado pronto para saberlo. Yo lo unico que puedo hacer de momento es cancelarle la tarjeta y la cuenta, pero nos ha avisado usted demasiado tarde, porque ya esta todo a cero.

Yo: pero... pero como es posible que una cuenta en la que hay 3 movimientos al mes, pierda 27000 libras en un fin de semana, con cientos de compras con tarjeta de debito de 1000 libras cada una, y no salten inmediatamente todas las alarmas? pero esto que es? 
El: Ha tenido usted mala suerte, ha sido en fin de semana asi que nadie habra mirado a las ordenes. De todas formas hay un seguro que cubre contra estos casos, es un servicio que ofrecemos para compensar las perdidas...

Yo: Y yo, tengo contratado ese seguro?
El: No.

Yo: O sea que no hay forma de recuperar el dinero?
El: Es demasiado pronto para decirlo.

Yo: No lo entiende, esto no son los ahorros de la jubilacion. Si me hubieran robado la mitad podria salir adelante, pero este es el dinero que necesito para pagar el apartamento, para pagar mis facturas, me he quedado a cero, este es todo el dinero que tengo en UK, no tengo para un vuelo de vuelta a españa, no tengo ni para comer mañana!
El: Si quiere podemos ofrecerle un credito de unas 5000 libras a unas condiciones muy ventajosas.
Yo: ...
... 
... (voy a decidirme a callar y cambiar de tema)

Yo: entonces, que tengo que hacer ahora? cuales son los pasos? tendre que ir a la policia y denunciar esto, no? 
El: Es demasiado pronto, le recomiendo que vaya mañana a su oficina donde podra hablar con alguien que le pondra en contacto con el departamento legal del banco.

Este post ya es demasiado largo, sigo en el siguente.


----------



## El_Cuervo (18 May 2010)

*y 2*

Seguimos con la conversacion:

Yo: Mire, usted trabaja en el departamento y seguramente tenga experiencia con estas cosas: es esto normal? pasa a menudo?
El: Pasa muchisimo, pero la verdad es que nunca he visto tanto dinero desaparecer tan rapido. Es una pena que no nos haya avisado antes, aunque la verdad es que siendo fin de semana tampoco podriamos haber hecho mucho. Seguramente al primer dia todo ya estaba desaparecido. 

Yo: Y usted, desde su experiencia con estos casos; que pasa aqui normalmente? el dinero se termina recuperando?
El: No tengo esta informacion.

Y entre mas cosas que no vienen al caso, terminamos esta conversacion que me deja totalmente a cuadros y sin saber que pensar. 

Hablo con los colegas y me dicen que vaya a la policia pero YA. Yo ni me lo pienso, mas que nada porque no puedo hacer otra cosa,y como comprendereis no me puedo quitar este marron de la cabeza, y no me puedo ir simplemente a la cama.

Voy para alla, y despues de 40 minutos de espera en la 'eficiente' estacion de policia local, y de algunos escabrosos detalles que no vienen al caso, hablo con el oficial de turno y le cuento mi historia.

Bobbie: que pasa?
Yo: me han robado la tarjeta de debito...
Bobbie: te la han robado o la has perdido?
Yo: Bueno, iba en un taxi y creo que el taxista me la quito...
Bobbie: Pero viste como te la quitaba? te amenazo? te quito algo mas?
Yo: no, me di cuenta al llegar a casa... de hecho todas mis otras tarjetas estan conmigo...
Bobbie: Y esto cuando fue?
Yo: el sabado de madrugada :-/
Bobbie: O sea que la has perdido. Bueno, no hay mucho que podamos hacer.
Yo: No? no puedo denunciar algo?
Bobbie: No puedes denunciar una pérdida, no hay nada que denunciar. 
Yo: Es que me han estado sacando dinero de la tarjeta.
Bobbie: Vale, y cómo sabemos nosotros que no le has dado la tarjeta y el PIN a un amigo y está sacando dinero por ti?
Yo: : no es el caso. Ademas han estado haciendo cargos a mi tarjeta.
Bobbie: Ah, entonces eso puede ser un petty crime o puede ser un fraude.
Yo: A ver, no me entiende. Me han sacado TODO el dinero de la cuenta.
Bobbie: Bueno, el robo de tarjetas es muy normal por aqui...
Yo: No me entiende. En 2 dias me han desaparecido 27000 libras de la cuenta.
Bobbie: eso es mucho.
Yo: .... YA.
Bobbie: Bueno, entonces necesitamos un extracto bancario de tu banco en el que alguien marque las operaciones que no han sido hechas por ti, desde el dia que perdiste la tarjeta. Sin eso, no podemos hacer nada. Y con eso puedes denunciar un fraude bancario.
Yo: Ya he hablado con mi banco, y el problema es que ahora mismo en el extracto las operaciones tardan tres dias en aparecer, así que ahora mismo no se ve nada.
Bobbie: Pues entonces yo desde aqui no puedo hacer nada. Vete al banco, consigue ese extracto, y vuelve a la police station con el, y ya veremos si te podemos ayudar.
Yo: Pero bueno, yo quiero hacer algo, dejar constancia de que vine aqui en cuanto me entere de lo que pasaba, aunque sea un lunes a las 10 de la noche. No se,alguna predenuncia, algo que se pueda firmar...
Bobbie: Aqui no se puede hacer nada hasta mañana.
Yo: Y usted, desde su experiencia con esto, es esto normal?
Bobbie: El robo de tarjetas esta muy extendido. hay miles de formas. Te pueden haber clonado la tarjeta. Te pueden haber llevado a un cajero trucado. Si yo te contara... con lo que yo he visto trabajando aqui ya podria ser rico si quisiera. No lo hago porque no soy el tipo de persona que haga eso, pero no por que no sepa...
Yo: y esto normalmente como se resuelve?
Bobbie: Bueno, podemos colaborar con el banco para pedir las grabaciones de la gente que saque dinero del cajero, que para eso tenemos camaras de video por todo Londres. Aunque en tu caso no va a servir de mucho porque no pueden haberte sacado tanto dinero por cajero. Pero primero necesitamos saber en que cajero y a que hora se saco el dinero. Asi que hasta que no vengas con el extracto del banco nada.
Yo: :

Y esto en esencia fue la conversacion, me ahorro detalles que no vienen al caso.

Amigos, estoy jodido. Llevo trabajando en este puto pais año y medio, sin ver a los amigos, sin ver a la familia, sin novia, sin nada. Todo aquí esta pensado en ir en contra para el que viene a trabajar. Me matan a impuestos, doble imposicion internacional, trabajo como un negro, problemas para alquilar, problemas para hablar con cualquier estamento, problemas para cualquier tramite. 
Y todo esto, para ahorrar un poco de dinero para tener un colchón por si pasa algo en el futuro o si se resuelve la cosa en españa y puedo volver algun dia.

Y todo mi trabajo del ultimo año y medio, todo, desaparece en un instante, no hay nada, son solo numeros en el ordenador de alguien, hasta que otro alguien decide que ya va siendo hora de mover los numeros. Estas cosas de verdad que te hacen pensar.

De verdad os digo que soy el prototipo de burbujista. Llevo diciendo que esto iba a petar desde el 2006. Y me preparé para ello: Beca en el extranjero ganada a base de matarme a estudiar, luego carrera internacional, todo el dinero en banco y depositos a salvo de especuladores bursatiles y ladrilleros patrios. Ni pensar en comprar ladrillo. Como veis soy de los que actuan en base a lo que pienso. Y todo para que? para que la vida te te estas hostias y te encuentres tirado en un pais que no es el tuyo sin poder hacer nada. 

La ignorancia es la felicidad. Tendria que haberme hipotecado como media españa, y vivir ahora medio ahogado, como media españa, pero con mi casa, y con mi visillera, y sin estos marrones.

Esto es todo, mañana a primera hora voy al banco y prometo actualizar el post. De momento no necesito consejos, no hay nada que podais hacer. Lo que necesito es animo, que los marrones en el curro no paran, los marrones en españa crecen y ahora esto. 

Un abrazo :S


----------



## cujo (18 May 2010)

joder me has dejado a cuadros.
Por cosas como esta tengo una tarjeta de combate que es la que llevo en la cartera con un máximo de 500€


----------



## el segador (18 May 2010)

tranquilo siempre puedes pedir un credito de 5000 libras.
Joder que malos son los bancos ingleses. Y luego nos reimos de la gente que quiere sacar todo el dinero del banco y meterlo en el colchon.

Yo si fuera tu intentaria rastrear al taxista, porque seguro que este se dedica a tiempo completo a la estafa en cuestion. Con un bidon de gasolina, sin que medie palabra haces una pira funeraria con el taxi y el negrata.


----------



## El_Cuervo (18 May 2010)

cujo dijo:


> joder me has dejado a cuadros.
> Por cosas como esta tengo una tarjeta de combate que es la que llevo en la cartera con un máximo de 500€



Mi tarjeta tenia un limite de 1000 GBP.

O ESO CREIA YO.

Como ves, me ha dado lo mismo.


----------



## Katilot (18 May 2010)

Amenaza con irte del banco /cancelar todas tus cuentas si no recuperan tu dinero. En Inglaterra abrán legislado algo contra este tipo de fraudes. La próxima vez, no te metas en coche ajeno borracho y ten una tarjeta "de combate" como la que comenta Cujo. Suerte.

Que yo recuerde Londres es una de los ciudades más televigiladas del mundo, intenta recurrir a la policía para denunciar al taxista ilegal viendo en que cajero sacaste dinero (seguramente habría algún plano en que saliera la matrícula) y denunciarle, al menos por lo de sin licencia.


----------



## allseeyingeye (18 May 2010)

que acojono.....


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (18 May 2010)

No entiendo muy bien eso de 'ordenes del banco'.. como te están/han estado quitando la pasta? Tampoco entiendo eso de que sus sistemas no les avisen de los movimientos raros

Yo soy un completo ignorante en estos temas pero la pasta no se saca físicamente/se carga una cantidad que se mueve a otra cuenta/se mueve una cantidad de una cuenta a otra? Digo yo que podrán hacer un seguimiento de tu pasta y pillar al desgraciao/s que te han hecho esta jugada... 

Si quieres, intenta buscar a alguien que sepa del tema pues por ejemplo el banco de españa hay casos en los que da la razón al cliente aunque este la haya liado por dar claves/contraseñas

Saludos y suerte (esperemos que en poco tiempo te den la razón)


----------



## puntodecontrol (18 May 2010)

la polla.... y a mi que me llamaron del popular-e, seccion tarjetas a las 8 y pico de la mañana que taba sobando para decirme si habia hecho un cargo a las 12:45 de madrugada porque era muy raro....

Evidentemente no lo hice y lo denuncie, hecharon pa atras el cargo y todo perfecto.

Al parecer en algo ganan los bancos de aqui.


----------



## El_Cuervo (18 May 2010)

Katilot dijo:


> Amenaza con irte del banco /cancelar todas tus cuentas si no recuperan tu dinero. En Inglaterra abrán legislado algo contra este tipo de fraudes. La próxima vez, no te metas en coche ajeno borracho y ten una tarjeta "de combate" como la que comenta Cujo. Suerte.
> 
> Que yo recuerde Londres es una de los ciudades más televigiladas del mundo, intenta recurrir a la policía para denunciar al taxista ilegal viendo en que cajero sacaste dinero (seguramente habría algún plano en que saliera la matrícula) y denunciarle, al menos por lo de sin licencia.



Amenazar con irme del banco...
cancelar ¿que cuentas? solo tenia una y ya esta cancelada.
Sacar todo mi dinero... ¿que dinero? mi cuenta esta a cero.

Lo de la tarjeta de combate no me hubiese sacado de nada. Tengo una visa oro personal, y tambien tengo una visa corporate. Las tengo junto a mi en este momento y el tipo ni las vió. La jugada me la han hecho con la que yo pensaba que era la tarjeta mas cutre, solo de debito, con limite de 1000 libras. 

Y lo de la camara es algo que miraré si puedo. Aunque mucho me temo que lo unico que se vera es a un medio borracho (yo) sacando dinero del banco junto a su amigo negro. (y de noche) Yo vivo aqui, te garantizo que cada dos por tres salen noticias diciendo que las camaras no han ayudado a resolver casi ningun crimen. De todas maneras no se como acabara esto.




d0ng0n dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien eso de 'ordenes del banco'.. como te están/han estado quitando la pasta? Tampoco entiendo eso de que sus sistemas no les avisen de los movimientos raros



Mira, hace 3 meses mis padres vinieron a Londres. Mi padre se quedo sin pasta y saco libras de un cajero de aqui. No mucho, unas 100.
Al rato, le llamaron del banco diciendo que habian detectado un movimiento raro en su cuenta, que si queria cancelar la tarjeta. Despues del susto, vieron que el "movimiento raro" eran sus 100 libras... todo arreglado. 
Y yo... casi 5 millones de pelas desaparecen en un dia y nadie dice nada.
Viva reino unido.
Me cago en todo.

Y lo de las ordenes, yo solo repito lo que me ha dicho el del banco. 
Quiere decirse que no es un tipo sacando pasta de un cajero. Es algo organizado, con transferencias entrantes y tambien con un monton de compras con la tarjeta de credito. Y como me dijo el del banco, si son compras iran a mi direccion. A saber... no quiero ni pensar ya.
Siento no poder ser mas claro. Son casi las 4 de la mañana y esto es lo que hay. 

por cierto, que he intentado acceder a mi cuenta por internet a ver si se han actualizado con mas movimientos y no me deja entrar, es como si la hubiesen cancelado. Yo les dije que me congelaran la cuenta, no que me la cancelaran. A ver como termina esto...


d0ng0n dijo:


> Yo soy un completo ignorante en estos temas pero la pasta no se saca físicamente/se carga una cantidad que se mueve a otra cuenta/se mueve una cantidad de una cuenta a otra? Digo yo que podrán hacer un seguimiento de tu pasta y pillar al desgraciao/s que te han hecho esta jugada...



Por mi bien, espero que tengas razon, pero vamos, que...

he estado revisando las condiciones del contrato y esta gente solo se hace responsable del uso fraudulento de tu tarjeta si el uso se hace _despues de que tu les hayas avisado de su perdida_ y _por escrito en los 7 dias posteriores a la perdida_ Esto no lo he entendido muy bien. De todas maneras ahora mismo no estoy como para pensar.


d0ng0n dijo:


> Si quieres, intenta buscar a alguien que sepa del tema pues por ejemplo el banco de españa hay casos en los que da la razón al cliente aunque este la haya liado por dar claves/contraseñas
> 
> Saludos y suerte (esperemos que en poco tiempo te den la razón)



Gracias por tu aportacion, de verdad. Pero siendo UK no se a quien ir. De momento voy a ver que me dicen en el departamento legal del banco y como se resuelve esto.


puntodecontrol dijo:


> la polla.... y a mi que me llamaron del popular-e, seccion tarjetas a las 8 y pico de la mañana que taba sobando para decirme si habia hecho un cargo a las 12:45 de madrugada porque era muy raro....
> 
> Evidentemente no lo hice y lo denuncie, hecharon pa atras el cargo y todo perfecto.
> 
> Al parecer en algo ganan los bancos de aqui.



Ya he contado la historia de mi padre, poco mas puedo añadir.

Sólo que me voy a la cama, que ya voy a dormir solo 5 horas, mañana no pienso ir a currar hasta que no se resuelva este marron. Las prioridades claras a partir de ahora. Os mantendre informados.


----------



## euriborfree (18 May 2010)

veo raro que solo te desapareciera la tarjeta que sacaste de la cartera, estas seguro de que la llegaste a guardar de nuevo?

dado que dices que ibas algo bebido, crees posible que te la dejaras en el cajero?

por otra parte en la UE se ha aprobado una nueva ley de servicios de pago, amen de lo que ya existia antes.

TODOS los pagos que no sean presenciales se pueden retroceder (chargeback), se inflexible en ese punto

si hicieron compras con tu tarjeta, el vendedor es responsable de comprobar la identidad del comprador y si fueron compras online o por telefono pueden ser retrocedidas, presiona al banco para que haga todos los chargebacks


----------



## Stuyvesant (18 May 2010)

Creo que estás perdiendo el tiempo dando bandazos. A donde tienes que recurrir inmediatamente es al emisor de la tarjeta ¿Visa? para retrotraer todos los pagos no autorizados. El banco solo es el que guarda el dinero, Visa o MasterCard son los que garantizan la repudiabilidad de las operaciones y tienen un seguro que les cubre.

Acércate a una oficina del consumidor inmediatamente donde te asesorarán.

Pero ya.

Y por cierto, no perdiste la tarjeta. Te la sustrajeron. Es diferente. Hurto. El numero lo consiguieron sin que tú te percatarás mirando por encima de tu hombro, el cajero debería estar resguardado, en cabina, según la normativa europea. Es irregular y hablarás con tu abogado. Y machaca a la embajada (y cuando digo machacar me refiero a eso. Vuelve todos los días).

Y la matricula del "taxi" se debería ver en algún sitio. Aunque seguramente este doblada, habla con la policía sobre el taxi ilegal y descríbelo. Denúnciale por robo de cuantía.

Evidentemente el hurto y sustracción es de la tarjeta (nunca perdida) pero el robo lo cometió el taxista. Hasta que cante en un acuerdo, responsable o cómplice necesario, a gusto.

Necesitas una denuncia de la policía inmediatamente. 

Y una reclamación desde cualquier instancia pública.


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2010)

WTF... :

Y yo que me cagaba con los límites que ponen los bancos... :ouch:



Saludos :ouch:


----------



## qedao (18 May 2010)

Vaya tela.
En primer lugar animo, como han dicho por ahi los cargos se deben poder retrotaer, es posible que el tio del banco se ponga en lo peor al principio por pura prudencia.


----------



## Buster (18 May 2010)

Ya sólo por la malísima publicidad que les puede generar tu caso creo que van a perder el culo por resolverlo.

Ánimo que seguro que todo se resuelve bien a tu favor.


----------



## Germain (18 May 2010)

Ánimo y remueve cielo y tierra para recuperar la pasta.


----------



## Lord Gorrón (18 May 2010)

> Y bueno, no lo transferia a españa porque (cabrones) me habeis metido miedo con lo del corralito



Otro beso para ti, Patricia


----------



## Nopleravet (18 May 2010)

Historias para no dormir.

Buena Suerte


----------



## Popette (18 May 2010)

Menuda putada!!!

No sé como te defiendes en inglés, pero me da la sensación de que te estás dejando dar largas en todas partes. El LLoyds y el Barclays tienen fama de tener el peor servicio al cliente. A mí también me llaman cuando hay cualquier movimiento raro, es impensable que te dejen sacar todas esa pasta en un fin de semana y no llamarte.

De todas formas, en serio, como se te ocurre
A) tener toda esa pasta en la cuenta corriente? Mi banco, el natwest, me recomendó abrir una segunda cuenta y no tener n la corriente más que lo necesario SIEMPRE.
B) como se te ocurre cogerte uno de esos taxis nigerianos?? vale vale, lo hemos hecho todos, es tarde, vas medio borracho..pero lo de bajarte al cajero con el tío detrás..pfft, yo le hubiera dado 2 de veinte, en serio, NUNCA saque dinero con un nigeriano detrás, madre mía.


Deja de dar bandazos, en la policía tenias que haber dicho que te habian robado 27,000 libras, no que habias perdido la tarjeta. La policia es useless de todas formas. El banco se tendria que haber dado cuenta de que habia movimientos en la cuenta sospechosos, asi haz el favor de hablar con los que se dediquen a seguridad y a fraude, y no con la india en el call centre y no te dejes apabullar.

Edito: Te han mandado fraud forms para rellenar?


----------



## traficante (18 May 2010)

Ojo que las tarjetas españolas también tienen ese problema aunque en menor medida. 

Puedes hacer, por defecto, hasta 2000€ en compras, el limite que puedes cambiar facilmente es solo para retirada en cajeros. Aunque en mi caso en el limite de compras también influía el limite de cajeros (limite de compras=2000-retirado en cajeros ese dia) Cambiarlo me costó un par de días de llamadas a ING.

El_Cuervo Euriborfree y Stuyvesant te han dado los mejores consejos. Sobre todo haz mucho ruido, es lo que mas molesta. La próxima vez al unlicensed le dices, que o te da cambio o te bajas ahí. A las malas puedes llamar a la policía o correr.

Si te dice que saques dinero del cajero, le dices que ya has sacado todo lo que podías, o que no te queda, o directamente que no.

En esos casos, milagrosamente, el pelas saca dinero de la nada.

Y por cierto aprovecho para repetir el comentario que hice a raíz de los taxistas españoles. Son mucho mejores, mas limpios y mas honrados que los londinenses (malditos hijos de puta).


----------



## Popette (18 May 2010)

Otra cosa, si la tarjeta, aunque sea de debito es VISA ya estas tardando en hablar con VISA directamente...


----------



## Perro de guerra (18 May 2010)

Yo no tengo ese problema, no uso tarjeta...


----------



## Caída a Plomo (18 May 2010)

Es duro irte a otro país porque en el tuyo no hay oportunidades, es duro trabajar para otro, eso y que encima que te roben.

No te han robado 27.000 libras, te han robado el tiempo de tu vida que has necesitado para conseguir esa cantidad de dinero.

Dicho esto y como este foro lo lee mucha gente, yo nunca me he emborrachado, ni un poco. Me gusta tener los sentidos bien despiertos y me lo tomo como que estoy en una selva, no me fio absolutamente de nadie.

Ningún animal en la jungla deja de estar alerta y en cuanto está desprevenido ya es presa de otro. Si encima estás lejos de tu casa con mayor motivo para estar siempre alerta y a la defensiva.

Nadie está libre de que le roben, pero desde luego a mi no me pillarán nunca 'cocido' por haber ingerido alcohol u otra droga de forma voluntaria.


----------



## traficante (18 May 2010)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Es duro irte a otro país porque en el tuyo no hay oportunidades, es duro trabajar para otro, eso y que encima que te roben.
> 
> No te han robado 27.000 libras, te han robado el tiempo de tu vida que has necesitado para conseguir esa cantidad de dinero.
> 
> ...



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mmY5PokCYfY&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mmY5PokCYfY&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vdmad3FBBiU&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vdmad3FBBiU&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## maltsokol (18 May 2010)

Hola, yo también soy cliente de Lloyds TSB. 

Habría que ver si los cargos aparecen en el bank statement como "DEB" (cargado contra la tarjeta de débito) ó "DD" (direct debit cargado contra la cuenta). En el caso de DD creo que se trata de algo similar a la domiciliación bancaria. Si no se han aplicado las restricciones de visa, puede que sea porque te han bombardeado la cuenta directamente, no la tarjeta. ¿Y cómo saben tu número de cuenta? Lo pone en la tarjeta; aparece tanto tu nombre y el número de tarjeta VISA, como el número de cuenta y el sort-code. Poco seguro, ¿no?

Yo pienso que sin el PIN (y aún con el PIN), es imposible que VISA admita tantas transacciones sin llamarte antes. A mí un par de veces en el extranjero la puta tarjeta ha dejado de funcionar simplemente por intentar cargarla con DNI y firma en vez de Chip&PIN y he tenido que llamar a los de antifraud de Lloyds.

En cualquier caso, tienes que poder rechazar esos cargos que tu no has autorizado, sea con VISA o con Lloyds TSB.

Bueno, esto es solo mi opinion. Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## t_chip (18 May 2010)

No se que decirte mas que !animo! y p´alante....mi total solidaridad y apoyo.

!Si que está peligrosa la cosa por esos andurriales!:


----------



## reydmus (18 May 2010)

Espero que se te resuelva.

De todas maneras, como consejo siempre es mejor tener la pasta de verdad en un cuenta bancaria que no tengas ni tarjetas ni internet ( hay bancos que ofrecen poder ver tu cuenta por inet pero sin poder operar nada) ni nada. Asi si desaparece la culpa es solo del banco. Y luego otra cuenta por internet para los gastos diarios con poco dinero.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 May 2010)

Tío, vaya marrón. Tómatelo con tranqiulidad. Creo que recuperarás parte de la pasta.

Si eres "vocal" el banco se hará cargo de gran parte de la pasta. Sobre todo lo que no quieren es que se sepan los casos estos.

Por otra parte, me temo que te han tangado bien. La insistencia del tío para que sacases 10 pounds de un cajero era para clonarte o averiguar tu código. Cuando le dijiste que ibas a sacar de un cajero ¿condujo mucho? Seguramente te llevaría a un cajero "preparado".

Está historia es muy aleccionadora para los que piensan que tener el dinero en el banco es lo más seguro. Al menos cuando tienes oro tú eres el único responsable, y no tienes que confiar en los mecanismos de "seguridad" del banco.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (18 May 2010)

Denuncia en la policía que el negro te robó la cartera sin tú darte cuenta. Invéntate una historia creíble y no digas que ibas borracho. 

Si conoces a algún abogado por allí que te asesore sobre el tema de la denuncia a la policía mejor.

Suerte.


----------



## Alxemi (18 May 2010)

Vaya marrón tío.

Yo creo que lo suyo es que busques algún abogado que sepa como va el cotarro por allí, si ya nos cuesta en nuestro pais resolver ciertos problemas, fuera no quiero ni pensarlo... A lo mejor puedes hacer una consulta que no te resulte muy cara y luego valorar si recurrir a sus servicios mas a saco.

Desde luego algunas de las cosas que se han dicho en el hilo yo creo que son importantes, aparte de tu confusión inicial, es bueno tener los conceptos claros, a ti no te han robado la tarjeta, etc, te han robado la pasta, tenias 27K y ahora no, eso es lo que te han robado y lo que tienes que denunciar.. desde luego ataca a visa, etc..

Y al resto de foreros, esta claro que aquí cada uno dice lo que quiera pero no creo que comentarios del tipo "a quien se le ocurre, hiciste mal esto y lo otro, etc" sean de mucha ayuda, El_Cuervo sabe perfectamente lo que ha hecho mal, no le metamos caña encima... además, las precauciones que queráis, pero esto nos puede pasar a cualquiera.

Mucho animo El_cuervo y a por ellos!


----------



## Elputodirector (18 May 2010)

Han robado a un borracho a las tres de la mañana. 

No veo el problema.


----------



## euriborfree (18 May 2010)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Han robado a un borracho a las tres de la mañana.
> 
> No veo el problema.



como de costumbre, los directores de banco no suelen ser ayuda cuando realmente se les necesita

Sin acritud


----------



## Elputodirector (18 May 2010)

euriborfree dijo:


> como de costumbre, los directores de banco no suelen ser ayuda cuando realmente se les necesita
> 
> Sin acritud




Joooooderrr!!!!

Ummmmm, si ha perdido la tarjeta y no ha custodiado con diligencia el numero secreto..... si ademas no tiene seguro y por ultimo ha tardado varias horas en denuncaiar la perdida..... ESTA JODIDO!!!

En España se podria librar porque las compras exigen la firma manuscrita del papelito que te sale en el establecimiento. El deber es del establecimiento, comprobar firma y si no lo hace palma. En UK no se como sera pero yo tiraria por esa posibilidad.


----------



## papores (18 May 2010)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Joooooderrr!!!!...se como sera pero yo tiraria por esa posibilidad.



no te empeñes majete, si en el primero de los dos posts ya quedo claro que eres un capullo (como todos los directores de banco claro ...), ahora no trates de arreglarlo, el banco nunca tiene la culpa no?

claro .... y la tele no miente, los pisos nunca bajan y tal y tal inocho:inocho:


----------



## euriborfree (18 May 2010)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Joooooderrr!!!!
> 
> Ummmmm, si ha perdido la tarjeta y no ha custodiado con diligencia el numero secreto..... si ademas no tiene seguro y por ultimo ha tardado varias horas en denuncaiar la perdida..... ESTA JODIDO!!!
> 
> En España se podria librar porque las compras exigen la firma manuscrita del papelito que te sale en el establecimiento. El deber es del establecimiento, comprobar firma y si no lo hace palma. En UK no se como sera pero yo tiraria por esa posibilidad.



1- La nueva ley de servicios de pago es para toda europa, esa directiva aumenta aun las posibilidades de recuperar la pasta.
En españa hay un limite a partir del cual se hace cargo la entidad, es probable que la directiva europea imponga la misma norma tambien alli, es algo a comprobar.

2- Si son cargos en tarjeta hablamos de pagos *no presenciales*, pagos realizados con el sistema M.O.T.O. (Mail Order Telephone Order), todos, absolutamente todos los cargos no presenciales pueden ser retrocedidos.
Aunque existiera presencia fisica de la tarjeta, su titular no le acompañaba.

yo no soy director de banco, solo intento dar una respuesta constructiva y ayudar al forero con la informacion de que dispongo.

A tal efecto comentare.

-He trabajado en la implantacion de sistemas de pago con tarjeta.

-He sido victima de fraude con tarjeta, me soplaron casi 1000 euros en compras y recupere el dinero en una semana, ni seguro ni gaitas, solo poner la correspondiente denuncia en comisaria y llevarsela a la oficina de Caixa de Catalunya, se la enviaron a medios de pago y en una semana tenia el dinero de vuelta en mi cuenta.

Al forero mucho animo y muchas ganas de pelear, en oficinas de ayuda al consumidor le ayudaran, es probablemente donde mejor se conocen estos problemas, y dado que la cantidad es bastante elevada valore la posibilidad de contratar un abogado que le ayude con las gestiones a poco que se complique la faena.

Hubo una sentencia (en España) hace unos años sobre casos de clonacion de la tarjeta que decia algo asi como "el usuario no es responsable de la falta de seguridad de los medios de pago comercializados por el banco", en un post anterior se ha comentado que la tarjeta de Lloyds tiene impresa un monton de informacion lo que aumenta el riesgo de fraude en caso de perdida, el banco es el unico responsable del diseño de la tarjeta y de decidir que informacion se imprime en ella que no sea necesaria para el uso en tiendas.


----------



## Pepinho (18 May 2010)

I dont´t believe you. Como vas a tener 27000en la cuenta y no tener ni el límite que te da la ley para desgravarte.
¿Qué no pagas taxes o qué?.


----------



## Elputodirector (18 May 2010)

euriborfree dijo:


> 1- La nueva ley de servicios de pago es para toda europa, esa directiva aumenta aun las posibilidades de recuperar la pasta.
> En españa hay un limite a partir del cual se hace cargo la entidad, es probable que la directiva europea imponga la misma norma tambien alli, es algo a comprobar.
> 
> 2- Si son cargos en tarjeta hablamos de pagos *no presenciales*, pagos realizados con el sistema M.O.T.O. (Mail Order Telephone Order), todos, absolutamente todos los cargos no presenciales pueden ser retrocedidos.
> ...



Todo correcto salvo que tendriamos que saber si la directiva europea ya esta transpuesta al ordenamiento de UK.

Por otro lado el limite maximo en España (hasta donde recuerdo) viene impreso en el contrato que es donde se dispone el maximo uso en cajero online y offline, la maxima disposicion a debito y el limite de compra diario y mensual en comercio.

El comentario de euribor sobre los pagos sin estar presente el titular es similar al mio de la firma. No se como sera en UK pero en España sin la firma como la del DNI el establecimiento se come la tarjeta fijo, otra cosa es que nadie lo mire.

El fraude no es lo mismo que el mal uso yo he conocido, aunque no intervenido, en diversos temas de fraudes con tarjeta y en el 100% de las ocasiones el que ha palmado ha sido el comercio. El unico en le que palma la entidad es el de los peajes y gasolineras siempre que no sean organizados.

Para finalizar, el banco no tiene responsabilidad en la negligencia de los particulares. Tanto me da si este va con la tarjeta y no la cuida, como si va con un fajo de billetes (60 billetes) de 500 y se los roba un taxista porquye esta borracho.


----------



## Elputodirector (18 May 2010)

papores dijo:


> no te empeñes majete, si en el primero de los dos posts ya quedo claro que eres un capullo (como todos los directores de banco claro ...), ahora no trates de arreglarlo, el banco nunca tiene la culpa no?
> 
> claro .... y la tele no miente, los pisos nunca bajan y tal y tal inocho:inocho:



Jojojojojojojo. Lo mejor es que tanto tiempo llamandonos hijosdeputa que ahora nos descojonamos en tu puta cara, muerto de hambre.


----------



## davicico (18 May 2010)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Jojojojojojojo. Lo mejor es que tanto tiempo llamandonos hijosdeputa que ahora nos descojonamos en tu puta cara, muerto de hambre.





joder y en inglaterra no tienen algo que se llama alertas al movil. a mi solo me la metieron doblada una vez y fueron cargos de unos 8 euros (4 cargos), puese denuncia en la policia y en un mes me devolvieron el dinero en la caja laboral.
ademas tengo un servicio que cuesta 2 euros al semestre que cuando se hacen pagos o retiradas de cajero superiores a 300 euros te envia un aviso al movil para saber si estas de acuerdo, en Uk no hay algo parecido o es que jodia pagar la comision???
Yo en la cuenta donde tengo la tarjeta suelo tener lo basico unos 4000 euros para pagar recibos (asi se que mas de eso no me pueden choricear), el resto lo meto a otra cuenta por si acaso.
Joer, yo lo veo bastante negro lo tuyo.


----------



## Blackbird (18 May 2010)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Han robado a un borracho a las tres de la mañana.
> 
> No veo el problema.



Pueda que tenga razón. Eso no quita que eres un grandisimo hijo de puta que no las lineas de este foro, y mucho menos aire que respiras.

Si me banean, que me baneen.


----------



## Nopleravet (18 May 2010)

Hombre, a mi esto de perder mas de 30.000 euros en un dia me parece bastante grave... es lo que ahorra un mileurista español en tres años viviendo en casa de sus padres, joder.

Si que pagan bien a los ingenieros en UK, al menos en comparacion con España


----------



## guajiro (18 May 2010)

£27k es bastante dinero, quiza un abogado sea una buena solucion.

Prueba a contactar con este servicio: Financial Ombudsman Service , a mi me ha funcionado excelentemente (aunque repito que lo tuyo es bastante grave).

Las experiencias de casi todo el mundo que conozco con la banca britanica son nefastas. He "bankeado" en 4 paises y en ninguno me ha parecido todo un cachondeo como en el UK. Para mi lo peor es el trato al cliente, tanto presencial como por telefono. En UK trabajar en un banco es como hacerlo en el McDonald's, asi que lo normal es que te toque una choni o un jonathan que no tienen ni idea de nada. Y si vas a banca Premier de uno de los 4 grandes bancos te atendera un prototipo de jugador de rugby ingles super proactivo intentando venderte cualquier mierda, asi que tampoco mejora mucho. Uno hasta hecha de menos a las licenciadas en ADE visilleras que te atienden en cualquier "cajita". 

Mi primer problema (con Barclays) fue con una perdida de la tarjeta de debito. Afortunadamente me di cuenta a las 4-5 horas y nadie la uso (ademas creo que la perdi en un Barclays en la calle delante del museo Britanico, un domingo por la tarde). Hasta aqui nada raro, la cancelo por telefono y pido otra tarjeta. No llega, no llega. Cada par de dias voy al Barclays preguntando porque no me llega y al mes una chica me dice "Uys, es que en el ordenador pone que actualmente estas residiendo fuera del pais asi que no se te puede enviar correspondencia" (lo que habia pasado es que cuando me habia cambiado de casa dentro de Londres, al darles la nueva direccion, el muy imbecil que habia puesto la nueva, me habia puesto como ausente). Nadie habia visto ese pequeño detalle despues de ir al Barclays como 100 veces. 

Una vez que (gracias a Dios) deje la perfida Albion, deje la cuenta abierta (pago de fianza, indemnizacion por despido, etc.), asi que segui usando esa tarjeta (siempre en el extranjero; solo he tenido que volver una vez dos dias a Londres desde aquel momento). Bueno, en noviembre durante un viaje me la cancelaron. Entiendo que era sospechoso, porque en menos de una semana tenia transacciones en sitios tan pintorescos como China, Tailandia y Emiratos Arabes. 

Asi que cuando vuelvo a casa llamo a la banca telefonica de Barclays aqui al lado (a la India :, al final me pasan con UK y me dicen que mi cuenta y mis tarjetas estan canceladas, no me pueden dar la razon y que me pase por un Barclays a recoger la pastuqui que quedaba alli (que eran unas 1.500 libras, tampoco era mucho). Despues de hablar con medio Barclays, la unica conclusion que llegue es que nadie tenia ni zorra idea de nada. La respuesta SIEMPRE era "Please contact your local Barclays branch", claro a miles de kilometros. Como hablar con una piedra. 

Googleando, encontre el servicio de Financial Ombudsman; los llame por telefono, y posteriormente mediante mail y correo postal (en mi caso viviendo en Asia; basicamente lo hice con la direccion de casa de mis padres; cuando llegaba algo me lo escaneaban y enviaban por correo, y cuando les tenia que enviar algo al reves) y hace 1 mes que estas 1.500 pounds me las han transferido a otra cuenta no britanica.

Seguramente recuperes todo tu dinero (al menos las 25-26k que no han salido de un cajero; si son pagos con tarjeta). Piensa que al menos el Reino Unido tiene unas asociaciones de defensa del consumidor muy eficientes y de lo que si podriamos aprender en España.


----------



## Juanjillo (18 May 2010)

Joder, vaya putada. Cuidado con decirles a los polis que ibas algo morao...no se piensen que te lo has pulido todo tú mismo el finde en putas y coca...
Espero que lo soluciones pronto. A veces va bien ver esto p´a los que nos quedamos en Hispanistán, que en todas partes cuecen habas...


----------



## Elputodirector (18 May 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> Pueda que tenga razón. Eso no quita que eres un grandisimo hijo de puta que no las lineas de este foro, y mucho menos aire que respiras.
> 
> Si me banean, que me baneen.



Jojojojojo


----------



## Dawkins (18 May 2010)

Joder tio, que putada..


Pero cometiste dos errores enormes... uno usar un taxi pirata, que aqui aun. Pero dejar que el nigeriano te llevara a un cajero para sacar 10 libras?? y encima contigo! Pagale 40 si hace falta, o dile que o te da cambio o se jode. Como no va a tener 10libras un taxista..

Aun asi mierda de mundo.. VISA tiene que poder anular todas las ordenes, ya nos contarás.


----------



## AGM (18 May 2010)

Si te han sacado tanta pasta tiene que haber un mogollón de lugares a los que han ido a sacar ese dinero y CREEME es imposible que nadie se acuerde de esa persona que sé gastó 1000 Libras en un anillo por ejemplo, o 2500 libras en una motocicleta. Eh! le van a pillar! Otra cosa es que recuperes el dinero. Otra cosa, ¿como pagaba con tu tarjeta sin enseñar el dni?...es bastante raro lo que cuentas!


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (18 May 2010)

Yo vivo en UK y una vez me intentaron tangar más de £1400, entré en la web del banco y vi que había una diferencia de esa cantidad entre el saldo y el saldo disponible (vamos que se estaba fraguando esa transacción), y les llamé enseguida y tuve suerte y lo pararon, tambié denuncié pero de esos jamás oi nada.

Desde entonces jamás pago con tarjeta, soy el rey del cash, voy con cash a todas partes. 

A mí no me habían quitado la tarjeta ni nada parecido, simplemente me la habrían clonado en algún restaurante de mierda o tienda de mierda. Desde entonces sólo uso la tarjeta en el banco, y antes le meto un par de achuchones al cajero haber si hay algún lector de tarjetas o algo metido.

Según tengo entendido el banco es responsable en caso de fraude bancario, así que podría ser que estuvieran obligados a devolverte los £27000, infórmate bien.

Por último, a quien se le ocurre tener todo el pastizal en la cuenta corriente hombre, aunque te den un 0.01% lo metes en la savings account precísamente para que no te puedan tangar todo el dinero con la tarjeta.

Saludos y ánimo.


----------



## Juanjillo (18 May 2010)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Han robado a un borracho a las tres de la mañana.
> 
> No veo el problema.



Tipica respuesta de lo patatas que son los directores de los bancos, ademas, sólo tienes que ver la mayoría de mensajes que suele escribir este sujeto...


----------



## oscahie (18 May 2010)

Joder qué mala suerte... aunque yo creo que lo acabarás recuperando con el seguro de Visa.

Lo que comentaste sobre la savings account te podría haber salvado el pescuezo, porque las cuentas de ahorro normalmente no están vinculadas a la tarjeta de débito/crédito y no admiten ningún tipo de domiciliación. Lo único que se puede hacer con ellas es transferir desde y hacia la cuenta principal, pero para eso siempre se requiere algún tipo de autentificiación, ya sea el PIN, un password, un certificado digital, etc.

Yo cada mes, según me ingresan la nómina, transfiero directamente la cantidad que estimo que voy a ahorrar a la savings account, de forma que nunca queda mucho dinero disponible en la cuenta principal que pueda ser pasto de ladrones de cualquier tipo. Y además, cada vez que voy a un cajero estoy bastante paranóico y miro que no haya ningún elemento sospechoso en la entrada del lector de tarjetas, y que coincida con la foto que muestra el cajero en pantalla (al menos aquí en NL todos los cajeros lo hacen).

En fin, que mucha suerte!


----------



## Elputodirector (19 May 2010)

Juanjillo dijo:


> Tipica respuesta de lo patatas que son los directores de los bancos, ademas, sólo tienes que ver la mayoría de mensajes que suele escribir este sujeto...



Claro, claro, ya paso, ea, ya paso.


----------



## Pedorro (19 May 2010)

Yo, la verdad, no me creo la historia.

Joder, por ejemplo, eso de que como era fin de semana no habia nadie para comprobar las transacciones ... en fin ... los bancos tienen programas para automáticamente detectar patrones de uso sospechosos ... pensar que tienen un ejército de negros comprobando cada pago que se hace en UK es simplemente ridículo. Yo por ejemplo, con mi tarjeta de crédito de UK tengo un pago automático de 800 dólares a una empresa del extranjero, y todos los putos meses me bloquean la tarjeta porque les parece sospechoso que de repente salga un pago superior a cierta cantidad en un establecimiento extranjero. Vamos, que en dos dias se gasten 27.000 libras es algo que seguro habría hecho saltar muchas alarmas.

Por otro lado menciona lo de la dirección ... ¿y qué tiene que ver? No tiene nada que ver que sepan tu dirección para que te puedan sacar dinero. Para lo único que sirve saber la dirección, es para pagos por internet, y en estos se pueden revertir simplemente diciendo que no fuiste tú quién los hizo. Como no hay firma ni ninguna otra prueba de que hayas sido tú, pues nada, te lo devuelven. Esto lo sé porque yo tengo una tienda online, y funciona así. La tienda tiene que demostrar que el dueño de la tarjeta autorizó el pago, y si no puede, el dueño de la tarjeta puede pedir un reembolso.


Dice que han sido pagos en establecimientos. No te piden DNI ni nada porque en UK no hay, y en UK ahora todos los pagos con tarjeta son operaciones con PIN, donde no hace falta identificar al comprador, ya que el PIN es la garantia de ser el titular de la tarjeta, igual que en un cajero. Esos pagos no se podrían reclamar, pero claro, no me creo que se haya gastado 27000 libras sin que se haya encendido alguna luz roja dentro del banco.


----------



## Juanjillo (19 May 2010)

Pedorro dijo:


> Yo, la verdad, no me creo la historia.
> 
> Joder, por ejemplo, eso de que como era fin de semana no habia nadie para comprobar las transacciones ... en fin ... los bancos tienen programas para automáticamente detectar patrones de uso sospechosos ... pensar que tienen un ejército de negros comprobando cada pago que se hace en UK es simplemente ridículo. Yo por ejemplo, con mi tarjeta de crédito de UK tengo un pago automático de 800 dólares a una empresa del extranjero, y todos los putos meses me bloquean la tarjeta porque les parece sospechoso que de repente salga un pago superior a cierta cantidad en un establecimiento extranjero. Vamos, que en dos dias se gasten 27.000 libras es algo que seguro habría hecho saltar muchas alarmas.
> 
> ...



Hombre, expuesto así, sí que cuesta creérselo...Como sea mentira del forero...Aunque no podrá hacer nada para que nos lo creamos...


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> Pueda que tenga razón. Eso no quita que eres un grandisimo hijo de puta que no las lineas de este foro, y mucho menos aire que respiras.
> *
> Si me banean, que me baneen*.




con dos cojones... 

jojojo... que indulten a este hombre por diossss... :XX:



Saludos :XX:


----------



## Elputodirector (19 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> con dos cojones...
> 
> jojojo... que indulten a este hombre por diossss... :XX:
> 
> ...



Son dos dias de ná.


----------



## Stuyvesant (19 May 2010)

<div align="center">




</div>


No os metais con el putillo, que él solo quiere ayudar.


----------



## spam (19 May 2010)

Joder Cuervo, me has dejado de piedra. Espero de verdad que se arregle.
Y don Puto, mire que el karma es muy cabrón y mañana le puede pasar lo mismo a usted.


----------



## valdomero (19 May 2010)

Ojala soluciones el problema. Ya nos contaras. Animos


----------



## BILU (20 May 2010)

Estuviste por lo menos en Hippodrome? Lo pasaste bien? A mí también se me ofrecieron taxis piratas pero decidí acertadamente (visto lo visto) bajar el morao paseando. Saludos y suerte!!


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (20 May 2010)

El_Cuervo dijo:


> Hola compañeros del foro,
> 
> Escribo muy poco últimamente, [...]



¿Cómo va la cosa?


----------



## Blackbird (21 May 2010)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Son dos dias de ná.



Bueno, han sido dos día de confortable desintoxicacion. Algo temporal, no como lo tuyo. Eres lo que eres y probablemente siempre lo seras. Evitaré volvertelo a llamar porque no se a cuanto se cotiza un segunod baneo.

Pero cuanto te mires al espejo, espero que recuerdes que calaña eres.


----------



## Elputodirector (21 May 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> Bueno, han sido dos día de confortable desintoxicacion. Algo temporal, no como lo tuyo. Eres lo que eres y probablemente siempre lo seras. Evitaré volvertelo a llamar porque no se a cuanto se cotiza un segunod baneo.
> 
> Pero cuanto te mires al espejo, espero que recuerdes que calaña eres.



Jojojojojojo

:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Rain dog (23 May 2010)

Estos british son unos hijoputas.

Después de un viaje a méjico, en el que tuve que dejar la tarjeta para pagar el alquiler de un coche, me llamaron del banco para avisarme que me "habían cancelado preventivamente la tarjeta". Habían registrado múltiples operaciones con ella en distintos lugares del mundo, en muy poco tiempo. Me quedé alucinao con tanta eficiencia en Hispanistán.

Por lo demás, no recomiendo a nadie tener semejantes sumas de pastizal en una cuenta que utiliza para sacar dinero de cajeros, pagar, etc. Hay muchas cosas feas que te pueden pasar.


----------



## Kriss (23 May 2010)

Me has dejado de piedra, menuda putada, suerte amigo.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (24 May 2010)

¿Ha recuperado algo?


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (2 Jun 2010)

Tío, que pasó con esto?


----------



## Mancini (2 Jun 2010)

Esto quedará en el limbo, como la historia aquella del padre terminal y Caja Madrid.


----------



## lordflies (7 Jun 2010)

El_Cuervo dijo:


> Hola compañeros del foro,
> 
> Escribo muy poco últimamente, pero regularmente me paso por este foro y especialmente por este subforo. Espero que mi antiguedad en el foro demuestre que lo que pongo abajo va en serio. Me ha surgido un problema que no me deja dormir, y para matar el insomnio he pensado que lo mejor va a ser desahogarme contandolo aqui.
> 
> ...



Bueno, parece que no soy el unico!!! A mi tambien me tangaron 10 mil libras pero el entonces Abbey (ahora Santander) me las repuso sin hacer mas preguntas (chapo).
Yo de ti lo que haria es amenazarles con ir a periodicos a contar tu historia, ellos nunca quieren mala publicidad. Ya sabes, el Metro, el Evening standard y todos estos gratuitos que te dan el underground publican cualquier cosa y lo lee casi todo el mundo que usa el transporte publico. Seguro que les hace entrar en razon, pero por favor cuenta a ver como acaba la historia.

Saludos!!


----------



## alfredo garcia (8 Jun 2010)

Yo como máximo tengo una tarjeta de combate y nunca más de 1000 en la cuenta (ni llevo la de crédito encima). A veces es mejor tener dos cuentas aunque pagues más mantenimiento.


----------



## El_Cuervo (14 Jun 2010)

Bueno, escribo este post para cerrar el tema, y con buenas noticias, porque el banco me ha devuelto todo el dinero! Se han tomado su tiempo, eso si, pero parece que la historia se ha resuelto para bien.

Todas las comunicaciones que tuve con el departamento de fraude fueron telefonicas, y nadie me decia nada, nadie sabia nada, hasta que por fin recibi la primera comunicacion escrita del banco sobre este tema, y fue para decirme que me devolvian todo y que esperan que este asunto no me haya causado demasiados inconvenientes ( no. ninguno... :S )

Y bueno, tampoco quiero dar demasiados detalles ahora, pero la cosa termino siendo mucho peor de lo que yo pensaba, porque el tio q me tangó la tarjeta no me robó 27000.... me robo 37000 y me dejo la cuenta con un descubierto de 10000 libras!!

Esto ultimo para los que dicen que "yo tengo una tarjeta con limite de X y no tengo mas de X en la cuenta".... pues aprended de mi caso: el que me robo la tarjeta hizo una compra de 12000 libras, cuando el balance de la cuenta en ese momento era de 25 libras, y la compra se aceptó. (toma ya).

Y si, mi limite de overdraft era cero, y mi tarjeta era de debito, no de credito... y aun asi alguien se gasta 37000 libras (casi 45000 euros!!) con una misera tarjeta de debito en menos de 4 horas un sabado por la mañana!!... y el sistema lo admite. Esto me ha roto todas mis ideas preconcebidas de como funciona la banca... 

Por si habia alguien que no se creia esta historia y no le parecia cierta, pues ahora con este ultimo detalle es mas increible aun, pero la realidad supera a la ficcion. 

Y con ese descubierto tan enorme tuve que decirle a la empresa que no me pagara el sueldo del mes, porque se iria al agujero negro de mi cuenta... y yo no podia pagar ni el alquiler del apartamento, ni luz, ni internet, ni nada... asi que no me quedo otra que abrirme rapidamente cuenta en otro banco e ir tirando de alli... 

Pero bueno, tampoco me voy a poner ahora a descargar contra el banco porque, a pesar de todo, tengo el dinero de vuelta que es lo que importa. Creo que por la cantidad flagrante de dinero, y el hecho de que me dejaran con un descubierto en la cuenta, y me empezaran cobrar los correspondientes intereses de demora leoninos (20 libras al dia por cada dia q estes en numeros rojos, mas un 35% anual, que se recalcula cada mes) el banco ha puesto mi caso como prioridad y se han dado prisa, porque he leido en internet historias de gente que tras 6 meses siguen sin ver su dinero...

Yo ya tenia preparados mas o menos todos los pasos que tendria que haber seguido, que si ombudsman, que si denuncia al banco, q si juicio... posibilidades de publicidad de mi caso a mansalva... pero afortunadamente la cosa se ha resuelto bien.

El banco me manda una lista con "las transferencias que ellos creen que son fraudulentas" y me dicen que confirme que lo son; tengo que devolver la carta tachando las que son mias (de hecho hay un par de ellas que yo hice cuando la tarjeta estaba todavia en mi poder, asi que me han devuelto dinero de mas; con la lista tachada que les mando imagino que me lo quitarán ya que esa transaccion no es fraudulenta) Tras devolver esa carta, ya no tengo que hacer nada, y la investigacion ya la haran ellos.

Todavia no me explico como es posible que me sacaran tantisimo dinero en tan poco tiempo. En la carta que me mandan llegan las transacciones con su fecha real (no con la fecha en la que aparecen en mi statement, que algunas son 3 dias mas tarde... y la que me dejo en descubierto tardo semana y media en aparecer!) las transacciones son todas del sabado. Pero he mirado el reglamento de fraude aqui en UK, y eres responsable de las transacciones fraudulentas si tardas mas de dos dias _laborables_ en avisar al banco; a mi me tangaron el sabado, y avise el propio lunes, asi que no habia pasado ni un dia laborable. 

Asi que bueno, un mal trago que espero olvidar pronto, y todos los compañeros que dicen que "seria el primero que conocen al que no devuelven el dinero en estos casos" pues tenian razon. Asi que gracias a todos los que me han dado animos; tambien gracias a todos los que me han dado consejos, algunos me han sido muy utiles. 

Y a los que no se creen la historia/se meten a insultar, bueno, solo deciros que deseo que no os pase lo mismo que a mi, que nadie esta a salvo, que tener la cuenta con un saldo de 30 euros no resuelve nada, que el limite diario de dinero con tarjeta se puede saltar a la torera.


----------



## euriborfree (14 Jun 2010)

Gracias por la actualizacion y enhorabuena!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Jun 2010)

Me alegro por ti. 

No quiero ser aguafiestas, pero no cantes victoria hasta que no te hayan devuelto hasta el último céntimo. No te digo lo que puede pasar que sino no duermes...(venga...te lo digo...¿Qué pasa si el banco quiebra antes de que te hayan devuelto la pasta?)

Supongo que el consejo que te di de amenazar con airearlo tuvo su efecto. Lo que menos desean los bancos es que se descubra que su sistema es muy vulnerable. 

Me alegro de verdad que todo acabe bien.


----------



## qedao (14 Jun 2010)

Gracias por tomarte la molestia de actualizar y enhorabuena


----------



## lordflies (14 Jun 2010)

Ya me extraniaba a mi que no te lo devolvieran, enhorabuena!!!!
Como ya te dije a mi el Abbey me lo devolvio a las 3 semanas.

Suerte!!


----------



## syn (14 Jun 2010)

No intervine en el hilo pero lo seguí.
Me alegro por ti de que se haya solucionado bien


----------



## Popette (14 Jun 2010)

Me alegro mucho que se haya arreglado todo!!

Espero que hays aprendido la lección..en España te meterías en un taxi ilegal con un gitano estando medio borracho y le hubieras dejado que estuviera detras de ti mientras sacabas pasta de una cuenta llena de dinero???

No

Pues en el extranjero menos.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (14 Jun 2010)

Enhorabuena Cuervo!


----------



## Capitán Walker (14 Jun 2010)

Joder, me temo que el nigger lo ha owneado bien hamijo...


----------



## ghkghk (14 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Me alegro por ti.
> 
> No quiero ser aguafiestas, pero no cantes victoria hasta que no te hayan devuelto hasta el último céntimo. No te digo lo que puede pasar que sino no duermes...(venga...te lo digo*...¿Qué pasa si el banco quiebra antes de que te hayan devuelto la pasta?)*
> Supongo que el consejo que te di de amenazar con airearlo tuvo su efecto. Lo que menos desean los bancos es que se descubra que su sistema es muy vulnerable.
> ...




Lo mismo que si quiebra con la pasta en la cuenta... Una promesa de devolución que quedará en agua de borrajas.


----------



## Beto (14 Jun 2010)

me alegro!!


----------



## Brigadier_Pepis (14 Jun 2010)

Mi mas sincera enhorabuena Cuervo.

Espero que hayas aprendido la leccion: no tengas todos los huevos en la misma cesta. Abre una cuenta de ahorro y en la cuenta de la Debit Card no tengas mas que 1k o 2k pavos. Es mas, si has abierto cuenta en otro banco, que te abran alli otra cuenta de ahorro para diversificar.

Un abrazo


----------



## Garrapatez (14 Jun 2010)

[FONT=monospace, Courier]Aquí estuvo Garrapatez
. ......................................
......................8$+~?7............
.....................+$....,............
............,Z7:$,...~Z.................
.........I$$OZO~.=$..:Z.................
...... .??I7:.:OO8O88O88O7..............
.....:O$~,..78888O8DO8OOOZ$.............
...88.,:==~8DO8OZOZ$O8ZZ$O8Z............
...I?.....Z88OOOO=+=:7ZZZZ=,$I..........
..........ZN8Z+~8+7IZO$$?$:+:.$7~..,I...
..........=O8O$O+$7OOO+$~:7..:=:,,==....
..........=?$D888ZI?O~:O.~O~.....,,.....
...........=+?????II..?$.,.$............
.................~Z...?I..~Z............
................=7....$+..,.............
...............,I....:7.................
............. :I.....O,.................
............:I$.........................
........................................
........................................[/FONT]


----------



## Buster (14 Jun 2010)

Felicidades por el feliz desenlace.


----------



## afraz (14 Jun 2010)

muchas felicidades


----------



## Bullionista (15 Jun 2010)

Hola cuervo, he seguido el hilo, me alegro de que haya terminado así, porque vaya movida!! enhorabuena!


----------

